# FIRST ARCHERY BUCK GOT THE PICS



## DUCKNOUT (Sep 16, 2009)

PRETTY HAPPY ABOUT MY FIRST ARCHERY BUCK WITH VELVET


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: FIRST ARCHERY BUCK*

ya, id say you got him. nothing like the good old head shot to bring em down where they stand!

good looking deer! congrats!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FIRST ARCHERY BUCK*

:?: Worse report ever. :lol:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FIRST ARCHERY BUCK*

ha ya this was a let down.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Is that really corn in the background.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FIRST ARCHERY BUCK*



fixed blade said:


> :?: Worse report ever. :lol:


Ok thats better. His first report had no pictures or words. :lol:


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Not corn, its those 8 foot mary jane plants they found in Morgan.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

:wink: Does it have cooties or something? You are holding it way out as if you don't want to touch it.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

he only has one ear


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

"Our deers ears are falling off" Lloyd Christmas.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Our pets HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!!! I'm talking bout a little place called Aspen...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on your first bow kill.Btw thats a nice buck there.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Our pets HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!!! I'm talking bout a little place called Aspen...


Where women instictively flock like the salmon of Capistrano


----------

